# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Submit your technical requests

## EinScan-S

Hi everyone,
www.einscan.com has opened up submitting function of technical questions for our customers. Please submit your request via:
http://www.einscan.com/#!submit-a-request/c8v8 
or send your message directly to our email: einscan_support@shining3d.com. 
Every question committed from the web would get response and solution timely. 
Thank you for your understand.


SHINING 3D Team

Email：sales@shining3d.com 
TEL：+86-571-82999050　　 
Skype：shining3d_sales  
Website: www.einscan.com 
Facebook: www.facebook.com/shining3d 
Twitter: www.twitter.com/shining3d 
Instagram: https://instagram.com/shining3d/ 
Company: www.shining3d.com

----------


## gualalasmooth

Hdmi to vga  is anyone using this adapter? if so how does it work?

----------

